# Worked again!!



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Good job to the group that acts in unison to get threads that they don't agree with deleted or moved. Bunch of [edited] people that whine censorship... Proud of yourselves?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

pot/kettle


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> Good job to the group that acts in unison to get threads that they don't agree with deleted or moved. Bunch of hypocrites that whine censorship... Proud of yourselves?


Which threads deleted?

I see nothing wrong with a mod moving a thread to the proper forum. This is done for organizational reasons. Some threads belong in the Chicken section, some belong in the Energy section, and some belong in the Dark Rooms where heated discussions take place.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Correct, heated discussions belong in the dark rooms. However some would like to discuss topics without them being purposely responded to in a way to make them heated so that they get moved. Some don't want to be in the dark rooms.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> pot/kettle


How so? I don't try to get threads shut down or moved.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Murby said:


> Which threads deleted?
> 
> I see nothing wrong with a mod moving a thread to the proper forum. This is done for organizational reasons. Some threads belong in the Chicken section, some belong in the Energy section, and some belong in the Dark Rooms where heated discussions take place.


There have been many, and most not for organizational reasons, but because a group gangs up and decides that they don't want a thread in general chat so they post until it's moved or deleted by admin/mods. 

It's not right, and I don't understand why it's allowed.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> There have been many, and most not for organizational reasons, but because a group gangs up and decides that they don't want a thread in general chat so they post until it's moved or deleted by admin/mods.
> 
> It's not right, and I don't understand why it's allowed.


A group gangs up? What group?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Good job to the group that acts in unison to get threads that they don't agree with deleted or moved. Bunch of hypocrites that whine censorship... Proud of yourselves?


When you post threads that are controversial, they will usually wind up as arguments and get moved.
For example, religion bashing (not saying you do it, just an example), articles that promote discrimination or infringements of rights. etc. will usually get contentious and spiral down into the dark room.
I don't believe it's a concentrated or organized conspiracy against you, just the nature or topic of some threads.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Good job to the group that acts in unison to get threads that they don't agree with deleted or moved. Bunch of hypocrites that whine censorship... Proud of yourselves?


No one here "acts in unison" to get your threads moved.



painterswife said:


> Correct, heated discussions belong in the dark rooms. However *some would like to discuss topics without them being purposely responded to in a way to make them heated* so that they get moved. Some don't want to be in the dark rooms.


Same stuff, different day.
Why all the pretense?



> Some don't want to be in the dark rooms.


There's a very simple solution to that problem.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> How so? I don't try to get threads shut down or moved.


Perhaps you don’t but you are quite often insulting and condescending degrading and when you say that to others and they respond in kind the end result is threads get moved or deleted. 
So in essence you are half the gang that you’re complaining about.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> There have been many, and most not for organizational reasons, but because a group gangs up and decides that they don't want a thread in general chat so they post until it's moved or deleted by admin/mods.
> 
> It's not right, and I don't understand why it's allowed.



I'm not part of any gang and don't have a side. 
Just as you don't wanna go to the pit, I don't like you bringing the pit here. You should join a different forum to discuss hot button topics or return to the pit or maybe get up and get out and go make a difference at a local school, shelter or any other places in your neighborhood that would appreciate your help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> How so? *I don't try* to get threads shut down or moved.


Where exactly do you expect this one to end up?
Be honest with yourself.
It's an answer everyone knew upon reading the OP.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Correct, heated discussions belong in the dark rooms. However some would like to discuss topics without them being purposely responded to in a way to make them heated so that they get moved. Some don't want to be in the dark rooms.


That's true, but sometimes the topics are started with the intention of being heated.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I personally why as adults we can't discuss some topics and disagree without getting into the nasty mudfests that come up.

One hint instead of saying "you're wrong" say "I disagree"

Argue the ideas not the person.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

keenataz said:


> I personally why as adults we can't discuss some topics and disagree without getting into the nasty mudfests that come up.
> 
> One hint instead of saying "you're wrong" say "I disagree"
> 
> Argue the ideas not the person.



In the forum where they belong


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> Argue the ideas not the person.


Some people just don't like hearing the truth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I'm not part of any gang and don't have a side.
> Just as you don't wanna go to the pit, I don't like you bringing the pit here. You should join a different forum to discuss hot button topics or return to the pit or maybe get up and get out and go make a difference at a local school, shelter or any other places in your neighborhood that would appreciate your help.


You don't actively try to shut down threads, and don't belong to the group, but you also don't have to continue to read or respond to any post or thread that you don't agree with, right? I don't try to derail threads that either don't interest me or I don't like/agree with, I simply don't read and/or respond to them. We are supposed to have a choice- read or don't read, respond or don't respond, but there is a group that is taking the choice away by deliberately getting the thread moved.

Anything except politics is supposed to be OK for this forum, it's the threads become "hot button" that is the issue- bickering back and forth, name calling, saying (and bolding) that something is political when it really isn't, just generally making "noise" will get a thread deemed "hot button" and moved. Case in point, yesterday's Youtube restriction thread was not political but the group didn't like it so it was targeted and put in the pit.

That's my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> When you post threads that are controversial, they will usually wind up as arguments and get moved.
> For example, religion bashing (not saying you do it, just an example), articles that promote discrimination or infringements of rights. etc. will usually get contentious and spiral down into the dark room.
> I don't believe it's a concentrated or organized conspiracy against you, just the nature or topic of some threads.


I know it's not just me. So the topics that you (collective you), and the others that get threads moved or shut down, don't agree with? Correct? There can be no disagreement with your (collective your) views on the subject?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

"Gang" sounds like name calling


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> "Gang" sounds like name calling


I apologize, I will replace it with the word group.

ETA: Changed in all my posts.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't mind name calling, but I've seen you complain about it


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know it's not just me.


You're right.

Other people's threads get moved also, when they are started in the wrong forum or when the topics are known to be controversial. (Or when they are just obviously trolling)

With all the "gun" threads that have been moved in the past month it's silly to think starting another one wouldn't have the same results.

There's no conspiracy to get your threads moved.
It doesn't help when you start with name calling and insults either.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I don't mind name calling, but I've seen you complain about it


You're right, I shouldn't have used that word so I changed it.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

oneraddad said:


> "Gang" sounds like name calling



Hey leave Kool and the Gang out of this.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know it's not just me. So the topics that you (collective you), and the others that get threads moved or shut down, don't agree with? Correct? There can be no disagreement with your (collective your) views on the subject?


If we (collective we) disagree with you, it's not for the purpose of getting a thread moved, it's for the purpose of having our own opinion.
You seem to think we disagree for the sole purpose of getting a thread moved and you have no hand in turning threads into a slobberknocker.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> slobberknocker.


There's a word you don't hear every day.
It sort of sounds like it could be the name of a Russian gymnast.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's a word you don't hear every day.
> It sort of sounds like it could be the name of a Russian gymnast.


Olga Slobberknocker?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

slobberknockerv ?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

OK This thread has turned silly. Even though it probably wasn't IP's intention. It now needs to be moved to the silly forum.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Olga Slobberknocker?


That's her..
And her twin sister Svetlana Slobberknocker


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> If we (collective we) disagree with you, it's not for the purpose of getting a thread moved, it's for the purpose of having our own opinion.
> You seem to think we disagree for the sole purpose of getting a thread moved and you have no hand in turning threads into a slobberknocker.


OK, fair enough, and I never thought you (personally) were actively trying to move threads, but we can watch to see what happens. There is a vast difference between disagreeing and working to get a thread moved.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's her..
> And her twin sister Svetlana Slobberknocker


I took Ernestine Borgnine to the high school homecoming. My uncle wouldn't let me stay home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think the correct last name Slobberknockerova. 

Daughter of Slobberknocker.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think the correct last name Slobberknockerova.


Slobberknocker is the Americanized version.
Slobberknockerova wouldn't fit on the passport.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> OK, fair enough, and I never thought you (personally) were actively trying to move threads, but we can watch to see what happens. There is a vast difference between disagreeing and working to get a thread moved.


Maybe we all need to work on disagreeing more agreeably?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Slobberknocker is the Americanized version.
> Slobberknockerova wouldn't fit on the passport.


Their Yugoslavian cousin Slobodan Slobberknocker who was forced to move to Slovenia


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's a word you don't hear every day.
> It sort of sounds like it could be the name of a Russian gymnast.


When I played Linebacker in HS Football I often won our teams "Slobberknocker" award....My helmet was covered in Skull and Crossbones stickers for each time I had knocked the slobber out of an opposing team member...Those were the days


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> Maybe we all need to work on disagreeing more agreeably?



I really think as adults we should be able to do that.

I think a couple of subjects that we can't do that, and need to be avoided-abortion and US gun restrictions.

But most everything else we should be able to do that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Posts get moved when they start being a poster instead of topic.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Posts get moved when they start being a poster instead of topic.


AYou are wrong! I say wrong! You could not be more wrong.

When they are "about" a poster

A weak attempt at humour, because I agree


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This has to be the most deluded thread ever posted on HT. I have never seen anything come close.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> This has to be the most deluded thread ever posted on HT. I have never seen anything come close.


Says the guy that posted and asked if my videos are on Porn hub...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Diluted?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Diluted?


Huh?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Huh?


I used to do that to my dad's booze when I would borrow some.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Borrow?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Good job to the group that acts in unison to get threads that they don't agree with deleted or moved. Bunch of [edited] people that whine censorship... Proud of yourselves?


Sour grapes.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wine!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Optimist.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> This has to be the most deluded thread ever posted on HT. I have never seen anything come close.


You must have missed HF's "popularity poll"


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You must have missed HF's "popularity poll"


If we are going there, then I believe the word is delusional.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You must have missed HF's "popularity poll"


You are right. OK, we have a tie.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Wait a minute. Let me make sure I get it. Y'all are arguing....about arguing?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's her..
> And her twin sister Svetlana Slobberknocker


Wasn't she the Russian porn star involved with Uncle Donald Glad I got to contribute before the thread disappeared.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> Wait a minute. Let me make sure I get it. Y'all are arguing....about arguing?


Vast right wing conspiracy.

The girl got skills.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Vast right wing conspiracy.
> 
> The girl got skills.


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm your huckleberry.


You so are.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Wasn't she the Russian porn star involved with Uncle *Donald*


No, Donald was involved with Daisy.
The porn star hung out with Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> I'm not part of any gang and don't have a side.
> Just as you don't wanna go to the pit, I don't like you bringing the pit here. You should join a different forum to discuss hot button topics or return to the pit or maybe get up and get out and go make a difference at a local school, shelter or any other places in your neighborhood that would appreciate your help.





oneraddad said:


> In the forum where they belong





Irish Pixie said:


> You don't actively try to shut down threads, and don't belong to the group, but you also don't have to continue to read or respond to any post or thread that you don't agree with, right? I don't try to derail threads that either don't interest me or I don't like/agree with, I simply don't read and/or respond to them. We are supposed to have a choice- read or don't read, respond or don't respond, but there is a group that is taking the choice away by deliberately getting the thread moved.
> 
> Anything except politics is supposed to be OK for this forum, it's the threads become "hot button" that is the issue- bickering back and forth, name calling, saying (and bolding) that something is political when it really isn't, just generally making "noise" will get a thread deemed "hot button" and moved. Case in point, yesterday's Youtube restriction thread was not political but the group didn't like it so it was targeted and put in the pit.
> 
> That's my opinion for what it's worth.



Between the two of you I think you have explained the problem.
The administration created a dark room for things that quite honestly shouldn’t be seen.
Homesteading today started out as a friendly site in fact the byline was helpful and neighborly advice.
And eventually general chat was the opt in location because opinions could be expressed that hurt feelings.
That became more and more dirty as time went on and eventually became the dark rooms or what some referred to as the mudpit. 
General chat was left in place. For nice chat and the dark room is there for those who cannot discuss In a civil manner
So we are left with only the dark room for certain topics and certain behaviors. By administrative decision

This has created two problems ,one that Irish pixie complains about ,a topic can be driven into the darkroom by posters bad behavior in general chat.. 

The other is that those who want to discuss certain topics civilly have nowhere on site to discuss them. 

General chat has become essentially redundant. 

I propose a couple things to correct the situation.
Very heavy be nice moderation in general chat. With appropriate penalties for not being nice.

And once again opening general chat up to any subject.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Between the two of you I think you have explained the problem.
> The administration created a dark room for things that quite honestly shouldn’t be seen.
> Homesteading today started out as a friendly site in fact the byline was helpful and neighborly advice.
> And eventually general chat was the opt in location because opinions could be expressed that hurt feelings.
> ...


How would you know how it started out? Are you a sock puppet?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Dude, it's not that complicated. If the topics were posted in the correct forum the Mods wouldn't have to move them. I've heard that the Mods are getting fed up


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why do we need such close supervision? 

It is very easy to know if a thread is going to stir emotion and controversy, and lead to debate. Plus, one should know if it is political, over the wall, if it addresses religion, over the wall.

How hard is that?

It is like some pride in being a victim, someone else did it to me. The anguished cry and anger "Poor pitiful me!"


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> *Why do we need such close supervision? *
> 
> It is very easy to know if a thread is going to stir emotion and controversy, and lead to debate. Plus, one should know if it is political, over the wall, if it addresses religion, over the wall.
> 
> ...


Mostly because we have some members who like chaos.... In short they won't self supervise.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Mirror.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sometimes you get what you ask for.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Why do we need such close supervision?
> 
> It is very easy to know if a thread is going to stir emotion and controversy, and lead to debate. Plus, one should know if it is political, over the wall, if it addresses religion, over the wall.
> 
> ...


 Because there is a difference between. Debate and hurling mud and insults.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Because there is a difference between. Debate and hurling mud and insults.


Then button your lip (figuratively speaking), don't escalate it, or take it over the wall. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

_ If a person stops posting when the thread gets out of hand. What does that teach the people that escalated the tone of the thread. They see a positive result of there action and use those actions in the future._


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> Mirror.


Et Tu.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Why?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> AmericanStand said: ↑
> Because there is a difference between. Debate and hurling mud and insults.


Some bend over backwards to find an "insult" in every remark.
You want "nice"?

Try here, but don't disagree with anyone or your posts may vanish too:
http://homesteadingfamilies.proboards.com/


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You're too slow, dude. I'll go ahead and answer you, pre-emptively.

I quote YH's post: Mostly because we have some members who like chaos.... In short they won't self supervise.
And mine: Mirror.

What I mean is that YH does exactly what he's complaining about. Your "Et Tu" makes no sense, unless you want to claim I like chaos because I point out chaos.

Grow up. You need to think before you type. Point out a dog in the road does not make you a dog in the road. It means you're an observer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> Your "Et Tu" makes no sense, unless you want to claim I like chaos because I point out chaos.


It makes the same sense as your post.



Clem said:


> It means you're an observer.


I observe what you do which is why I said "Et Tu".
I didn't expect you to agree.



Clem said:


> Grow up.


Et Tu


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I see you finally got around to figuring out something snappy to say, Good for you!! Right now, I'm doing something fairly important, washing the dishes, but I'll be glad to keep on with some mindless arguing that clearly is near orgasmic to some people. Whatever floats your boat, man. Heck, there are people who have fantasies about all sort of stuff. Whatever works for them, I'm all for it, as long as it don't involve children or animals. 

Unfortunately, there's nothing in your last post that I find argue worthy, but I know how much you love these personal responses. 

On another note, I bought one of those 77 cent a pound hams at the Food Lion. I cooked it, but it's tough for my false teeth, I'm not really adept with them. Yet. Any suggestions about the best way to tenderize it? I'm thinking cut cross grain as this as I can freehand, and a few hours in a crockpot. Whatch think?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> I see you finally got around to figuring out something snappy to say, Good for you!! Right now, I'm doing something fairly important, washing the dishes, but I'll be glad to keep on with some mindless arguing that clearly is near orgasmic to some people. Whatever floats your boat, man. Heck, there are people who have fantasies about all sort of stuff. Whatever works for them, I'm all for it, as long as it don't involve children or animals.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's nothing in your last post that I find argue worthy, but I know how much you love these personal responses.
> 
> On another note, I bought one of those 77 cent a pound hams at the Food Lion. I cooked it, but it's tough for my false teeth, I'm not really adept with them. Yet. Any suggestions about the best way to tenderize it? I'm thinking cut cross grain as this as I can freehand, and a few hours in a crockpot. Whatch think?


Yes to both...


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Clem said:


> I see you finally got around to figuring out something snappy to say, Good for you!! Right now, I'm doing something fairly important, washing the dishes, but I'll be glad to keep on with some mindless arguing that clearly is near orgasmic to some people. Whatever floats your boat, man. Heck, there are people who have fantasies about all sort of stuff. Whatever works for them, I'm all for it, as long as it don't involve children or animals.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's nothing in your last post that I find argue worthy, but I know how much you love these personal responses.
> 
> On another note, I bought one of those 77 cent a pound hams at the Food Lion. I cooked it, but it's tough for my false teeth, I'm not really adept with them. Yet. Any suggestions about the best way to tenderize it? I'm thinking cut cross grain as this as I can freehand, and a few hours in a crockpot. Whatch think?



Sous vide.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Dude, it's not that complicated. If the topics were posted in the correct forum the Mods wouldn't have to move them. I've heard that the Mods are getting fed up


Maybe it's time to shut down GC totally, HT's admin can do anything it likes.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I really want to try Sous Vide. I saw the machines on Amazon, hundred dollar range. I want the best one, no sense in messing around, so still researching in my spare time.

Anyway, I sliced up some, heck, a 13 pound cheap ham, minus the bone and fat, is about a 4-5 pound ham!!

Oh, to tie in to the argument(C'mon, BFF, even you'll have to admit this is clever..) Are you ready??

I sliced up a chunk into several slices, and "Et tu"
I et tu. get it?? Please don't make me explain that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> mindless arguing


So it's "mindless arguing" when I do it, but not when you do it.
As I said, I didn't expect you to agree, but thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Clem said:


> I really want to try Sous Vide.


I have several, and the most versatile is not the most used. 

A Dorkfood controller is awesome. Tie it to any analog device and it thinks on its feet. 

I’m dreaming but, a whole hog would be awesome.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Skamp said:


> I have several, and the most versatile is not the most used.
> 
> A Dorkfood controller is awesome. Tie it to any analog device and it thinks on its feet.
> 
> I’m dreaming but, a whole hog would be awesome.


Can you explain what makes sous vide a great way to cook? I know the premise of cooking low and slow but what does it do that makes it superior to other methods? Please and thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Maybe it's time to shut down GC totally, HT's admin can do anything it likes.


Wanting to "shut down" things they don't agree with sounds a lot like the "March for Our Lives"

I thought you were going to one today.

They keep showing some crowd shots in DC but I've yet to see an actual picture of the Mall.

I think most are there for the free concerts and the all expense paid "road trip" more than anything else.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You didn't like the "et tu"? I'm disappointed.

You know that you disagree with people hoping to get a rise out of them. I'm just trying to fulfill your fantasy/needs. That's all. I'm cleaning the house, slicing ham, getting the temperature right on the incubator to put eggs in...yet I take the time to personally argue mindlessly with you cause you need it so bad. Where's the gratitude??

BTW, I was in Mebane just the other day. I don't leave here often, but I did then. Also, are you near Pender County? I lived there, late 50's, early 60's. The whole place was flatter than day old beer. And swampy. They'd dredge up mud to put a house on, so every house and yard was surrounded by a moat of deeper swamp. And the mosquitoes!!


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you explain what makes sous vide a great way to cook? I know the premise of cooking low and slow but what does it do that makes it superior to other methods? Please and thank you.


Foremost, it is a tightly controlled temp. Second, the time is controlled. 

As simple as it seems, you can work wonders with those two variables. Add in the ability to spice and marinade, at various temps and times, and there is no limit. 

I could write for pages but;

Proteins cooked to your “done level” and tender no matter the cut or temp. 

Vegetables in their own juice, better than steamed, head and tails above boiled and sautéed. 

Safety. Ever had a pasteurized raw egg? 

And many, many, more applicacations.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> You know that you disagree with people hoping to get a rise out of them.


Nope.
I disagree because I disagree.
I don't care about their response to my opinions.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Skamp said:


> Foremost, it is a tightly controlled temp. Second, the time is controlled.
> 
> As simple as it seems, you can work wonders with those two variables. Add in the ability to spice and marinade, at various temps and times, and there is no limit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to explain.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nope.
> I disagree because I disagree.
> I don't care about their response to my opinions.


Nonsense. There have been times when you've been manipulated into disagreeing with yourself.

You ain't the only smart one here, you know.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> Nonsense. There have been times when you've been manipulated into disagreeing with yourself.


That's your imagination, and we know you tend to make up things.
You've said so yourself.



Clem said:


> You ain't the only smart one here, you know.


I've never claimed to be.
The smart ones can see who really trolls and who denies doing it though.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Et tu. I et tu. Also, did Mean Dean fix it so you couldn't delete your posts either? Even after the 2 or 3 week blackout that time. 

Why is it you prefer the droning on and on argument vs an actual conversation? Clearly I've gone out of my way to engage you, but yet all you want to do is carry on drudging. Clearly you either A: Don't have anything to offer, or B. Just love to drone on and on, and on, and on, and on.

During this little argument, through 2 threads, I've tried to engage an actual conversation with you on 6 occasions. Yet, nothing of substance from you. Why??


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey you two. Might I suggest you get a room.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I guess I'm just hyper, but you need to see, I am a mirror, right now. Because what I am doing is exactly what you generally do. Just drone on and on, never bothering to add anything, until the thread ends up in thread hell.

Hey, if I'd been banned for several years, and came back, I might hold a grudge against the forum, and try to break it, If I was 4 years old, that is.

I wonder why you can't answer any real conversation I offer. Is it because you don't remember stuff? Think I'm not worth talking to? Feel a little unnerved because I'm too intense? I'm like that in person, too. Also, I have my own memory problem. Opposite of yours. Eidetic memory. It's a curse. Eventually, after 65 years or so, you just overload. I have some experimental medicine to help me forget, but it doesn't work.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Hey you two. Might I suggest you get a room.


You want to watch, don't you?? 

It's just, more or less, a game of chess. Who gives up first, or who trumps the other. He loves it, and I'm the only one willing to waste my time playing. It's very instructive, sort of a study in character.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> we know you tend to make up things.
> You've said so yourself.


Ohh, JUNK!! I know where that came from. I was a little slow to pick it up, though. Maybe the medicine IS working.

As explained in the place where you got your info, There was a thread started several weeks back, people worrying about you. Then it turned into people attacking you. BTW, the ones attacking you were NOT the ones who engage in arguing with you.

Anyway, I made up a story, you were old and in bad health. In order to back some people off you, because you weren't here to defend yourself.
So, I make up a lie to defend you. Not because I'm a fan, but because my ingrained sense of decency says that when somebody can't fight back, they need help, and I was right there. So, I did a decent thing, for you, and you use that against me???

Checkmate.

Up your game next time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Maybe it's time to shut down GC totally, HT's admin can do anything it likes.


I can think of one more option. Very dependent on you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> I really want to try Sous Vide. I saw the machines on Amazon, hundred dollar range. I want the best one, no sense in messing around, so still researching in my spare time.
> 
> Anyway, I sliced up some, heck, a 13 pound cheap ham, minus the bone and fat, is about a 4-5 pound ham!!
> 
> ...


There is a guy on youtube that sous vide everything. He has made an art, and a science of it. Lots if vids, and tests


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Watching it now. I used to buy those "corned beef briskets" and make homemade pastrami. Man, That was nothing but right!!

ETA: the flamethrower part just don't suit me!! But I do understand the concept.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> Watching it now. I used to buy those "corned beef briskets" and make homemade pastrami. Man, That was nothing but right!!


The guy is totally into it. Very entertaining


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

HDRider said:


> There is a guy on youtube that sous vide everything. He has made an art, and a science of it. Lots if vids, and tests


Propane is a no no if you have a nose. MAP , or charcoal, or wood, or a hotter than Hades skillet, for the Malliard.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I can think of one more option. Very dependent on you.


I wield such power for a woman who you implied had videos on Porn hub, do you really think the very existence of GC is up to me? Dang, I don't want that type responsibility...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Wanting to "shut down" things they don't agree with sounds a lot like the "March for Our Lives"
> 
> I thought you were going to one today.
> 
> ...


Well, I marched but there was no free concert here in Spokane. It was freezing and windy with a wet snow falling. Longest two plus hours ever. I don’t know if I’ve ever been so cold in my life. I didn’t dress as warmly as I should have. But if you’re going to talk the talk...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Every time those videos are mentioned I throw up in my mouth a little bit, stop it


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Every time those videos are mentioned I throw up in my mouth a little bit, stop it


Me too... It makes me think he watched them and... eww.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I wield such power for a woman who you implied had videos on Porn hub, do you really think the very existence of GC is up to me? Dang, I don't want that type responsibility...


Porn stars seem to be all the rage.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Porn stars seem to be all the rage.


Yes, Trump seems to love them. Stormy is playing him like a fiddle, ain't it great?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Me too... It makes me think he watched them and... eww.


You eww a lot.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yes, Trump seems to love them. Stormy is playing him like a fiddle, ain't it great?


So tell us about some of your work.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> You eww a lot.


Yup, almost always when I think of you... 



HDRider said:


> So tell us about some of your work.


Jealous that you can't "perform"? Or maybe you can with help? LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> During this little argument, through 2 threads, I've tried to engage an actual conversation with you on 6 occasions. Yet, nothing of substance from you. Why??





Clem said:


> I wonder why you can't answer any real conversation I offer.


I've not seen you offer anything real.

I just see you pretending you don't behave exactly like those you complain about, and how you react when someone uses your exact words directed at you.



Clem said:


> So, I make up a lie to defend you.


You've made up lots of lies, which is why I no longer believe anything you say.
I don't know why you keep pretending.



Clem said:


> Because what I am doing is exactly what you generally do.


I told you that long ago.
It's good to see you finally admit what I've been saying all along.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Think you can come in after I'm asleep and have the last word?? Scroll up, too late. *Up your game.*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Hey you two. Might I suggest you get a room.


This is a "room".
Sort of like a chat room.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> whine, whine, whine


And, as I keep saying, I'm willing to play your little game, because you need it so bad. You're not fooling anybody except yourself. and you know it, too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Bearfootfarm said: ↑
> whine, whine, whine





Clem said:


> And, as I keep saying, I'm willing to play your little game, because you need it so bad. You're not fooling anybody except yourself. and you know it, too.


Falsifying quotes is against the rules.
I couldn't care less if you reply or not.

You just keep proving you like to lie.
We can easily test your theory though.

You stop replying to me and we will see how long it takes for me to care.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

It's like a car wreck, you don't want to look but......................


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Show me the rule about falsifying quotes. You say you don't care, but yet you keep replying. Do you actually think anybody in this forum actually cares about anybody else's posts? It's an internet forum. For the most part, populated by people in their 60's and 70's. This isn't real life, it's an internet forum. While you seem to think that your posts have some meaning, I'm sure they do to you. However, regardless of what you think, I have the same right to mindlessly argue as you do, and I play along with you because you want somebody to play with. When you're focused on playing pattycake with me, the rest of the forum is pretty much at peace, and people can actually converse without your waylaying the threads.

Unfortunately I have a lot to do today, and may not be able to play as much, but that don't mean that I've quit loving you. It means there are real people up the road that I'm going to help out a bit.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, almost always when I think of you...
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous that you can't "perform"? Or maybe you can with help? LOL


Try not to think about me.

I don't need your help.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Try not to think about me.


I don't unless you state on a public forum that I have videos on Porn hub. 

I thought southern men were taught to be polite? Your mama didn't do a very good job, not only did you have a hissy fit when you were clearly wrong and obviously never read the link, you said something not nice and not true about another person. You have disgraced your entire southern female lineage, I'll bet even your grandma is embarrassed. Tsk Tsk. What a disappoint for them.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

While we(southern male entities) are sitting in our underwear in front of a computer with 2 monitors, one for forums, one for porn, and drinking cheap coffee, we don't have to be polite. Another hour or so, once we put on our suits and go out as Reverent Doom, it's a whole nother ball game. Ma'am.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't unless you state on a public forum that I have videos on Porn hub.
> 
> I thought southern men were taught to be polite? Your mama didn't do a very good job, not only did you have a hissy fit when you were clearly wrong and obviously never read the link, you said something not nice and not true about another person. You have disgraced your entire southern female lineage, I'll bet even your grandma is embarrassed. Tsk Tsk. What a disappoint for them.


I would share something my grandmother told me about women, but you might not like it much.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I would share something my grandmother told me about women, but you might not like it much.


What's that joke.. oh, you can tell she's a ******* biker because she didn't take the Marlboro out of her mouth before she swore at the State Trooper. Or something like that. Is that true?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> While we(southern male entities) are sitting in our underwear in front of a computer with 2 monitors, one for forums, one for porn, and drinking cheap coffee, we don't have to be polite. Another hour or so, once we put on our suits and go out as Reverent Doom, it's a whole nother ball game. Ma'am.


Thank you for confirming what I've thought all along....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> What's that joke.. oh, you can tell she's a ******* biker because she didn't take the Marlboro out of her mouth before she swore at the State Trooper. Or something like that. Is that true?


Attacking me wasn't enough. Now you go after my blessed Grandmother. You are way out of my league.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

In oh so many ways.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Damn, I wish I was outclassed from time to time!!
I try to make it easy...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Attacking me wasn't enough. Now you go after my blessed Grandmother. You are way out of my league.


Oh, so sorry.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you explain what makes sous vide a great way to cook? I know the premise of cooking low and slow but what does it do that makes it superior to other methods? Please and thank you.





HDRider said:


> There is a guy on youtube that sous vide everything. He has made an art, and a science of it. Lots if vids, and tests


Mmmmmmmmmm.................
Ever notice that a really good meal, cooked slow, like a good BBQ/smoker does, can even get adversaries to sit down and break bread together?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> you also don't have to continue to read or respond to any post or thread that you don't agree with, right?


So you only want people to post if they agree with you? I see. You should probably only start threads about rainbows and kittens then. -- although, to be honest, I've seen some kitten threads get awfully heated at times.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

It's amazing to me to see basically the same group of people join a topic, then push dirt at each other until there's a dirt hill and then proceed to play king of the hill. Not being one that enjoys confrontation, it's an amazing side show to watch and I'm totally fine with it if you are. 

It occurs to me an experiment could be run.
Those of you that have had repeated issues with the responses of particular people - block them just for the month of April. If you don't see them participating, you won't be tempted to respond. Unblock on May first. 

After April - I wonder how much activity HT would have had for the month.

I wonder if the arguing of a few disappeared, would the forum fall below the profitability measure?

I don't particularly care if folks want to argue - have at it if you are happy.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> So you only want people to post if they agree with you? I see. You should probably only start threads about rainbows and kittens then. -- although, to be honest, I've seen some kitten threads get awfully heated at times.


Nope, that's not what I said. Read the entire post rather than the snippet you quoted.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm.................
> Ever notice that a really good meal, cooked slow, like a good BBQ/smoker does, can even get adversaries to sit down and break bread together?


Yep why do you think churches and political parties have potlucks?

Oh no I’ve been intreduced politics to this thread. 

I went to Arby’s for breakfast this morning partially because of the picture this thread I was I thinking about some nice roast beef.

But guess what they don’t feature roast beef in their breakfast menu!


----------

